# Canadian Icebreaker in the Arctic-Canadian Geographic



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

For some beautiful pictures and a 15 day blog of a icebreakers voyage, look at the Canadian Geographic site. They have a Canadian icebreaker exclusive:
http://www.canadiangeographic.ca/magazine/jf07/feature_polar-police.asp

Click on the link at the bottom of the page to go to the rest of the feature
_Travels with Louis _
Make sure you click on each photo to see the photos behind


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks Jok ; 
Very interesting. Derek


----------



## Brian Dobbie (Nov 18, 2005)

*Louis St.Laurent*

Spent the winter of 1974-75 sailing from Cornerbrook, Newfoundland to East Coast United States with newsprint.
Many a happy time spent in the ice with the breakers.
On some voyages we all used to meet up in Cornerbrook, some party.

Brian


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

That is back when she was steam propulsion


----------

